# FTP-Server: RETR



## H-net (25. Apr 2009)

hi...

sehe ich das richtig, das das mit dem empfangen von dateien so läuft:

Client sendet PASV -> server bereitet verbindung vor
Client sendet SIZE text.txt -> server gibt größe von test.txt zurück
client sendet RETR test.txt -> server akzeptiert die von passv vorbereitete verbindung
Server sendet "150 Binary data connection"
Server sendet datei über die akzeptierte verbindung
Server sendet "226 transfer complete"

irgendwie will das nämlich bei mir nicht. er bleibt immer bei serversocket.accept() stehen.

am hilfreichten für mich wäre ein beispielcode, wenn jemand einen hat.

gruß


----------



## HoaX (25. Apr 2009)

Beispielcode? Es gibt genug quelloffene Libs, z.B. FTPClient von Apache.

Was du immer mit "Verbindung vorbereiten" meinst erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## H-net (25. Apr 2009)

mit verbindung vorbereiten meinte ich nen ServerSocket erstellen 

hab das problem gefunden (*blöd sei*). es war gar kein socket problem, sondern ein filereader problem. hatte da "C:\test.txt" geschrieben, aber \t heißt ja tab --> filenotfoundexception (und da hing er dann)

trozdem danke


----------

